# Princess Ann



## freckles22uk (31 July 2012)

How nice to see her give Zara and hug and kiss on each cheek when she presented her with her Silver medal, proud mummy moment me thinks    I did wonder if she would after she shook everyone elses hand...


----------



## Miss L Toe (31 July 2012)

Princess Anne can be very proud of Zara, she herself had the most wonderful light hands, and has been a great ambassador for the sport, she has brought up her children to be polite, to work hard and to achieve, Plan A has worked!


----------



## Thistle (31 July 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			Princess Anne can be very proud of Zara, she herself had the most wonderful light hands, and has been a great ambassador for the sport, she has brought up her children to be polite, to work hard and to achieve, Plan A has worked!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree


----------



## Alec Swan (31 July 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			Princess Anne can be very proud of Zara, she herself had the most wonderful light hands, and has been a great ambassador for the sport, she has brought up her children to be polite, to work hard and to achieve, Plan A has worked!
		
Click to expand...




Thistle said:



			Totally agree
		
Click to expand...

As do I.  Zara P has that wonderful touch of the common man,  whilst retaining a level of good breeding,  which ironically,  is as easily found in the child of a factory worker,  as it is in a peer of the realm.  Breeding and a certain upbringing,  is not the prerogative of the wealthy,  it's available to all,  thankfully. 

Zara Phillips is an all-round good girl!

Alec.


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

It was a lovely moment wasn't it, it was that which set me off!


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (31 July 2012)

Princess ANNE Rocks she is the Most Hardworking Royal.


----------

